# Beware if you have a weak stomach



## fist of fury (Sep 24, 2002)

http://www.geocities.com/asianprince213/


----------



## hubris (Sep 24, 2002)

Ach! Where do you find these people. <brilloing eyeballs with rubbing alcohol>

:rofl:


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 24, 2002)

men that wear eyeliner worry me...


----------



## hubris (Sep 24, 2002)

yes - and so poorly applied. Please, will someone tell this guy that the cheap stuff you get at the drugstore is sooooo tacky. Go to a department store and get some quality cosmetics.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Sep 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hubris _
> 
> *yes - and so poorly applied. Please, will someone tell this guy that the cheap stuff you get at the drugstore is sooooo tacky. Go to a department store and get some quality cosmetics. *



Fist of Fury, I am starting to worry that you have waaaaaaaaaaay too much free time on your hands.


----------



## hubris (Sep 24, 2002)

No, 'tis I Mrs. Hubris Nimby with too much time on her hands. I have tai chi class tonight and the teacher is going to give me a hard time because I haven't been practicing enough. But at least I have a fresh pedicure, so my feet look marvelous. Ah, me!


----------



## hubris (Sep 24, 2002)

Wow! I just got a yellow belt! Awesome! the only injury I need worry about on martialtalk is carpal tunnel syndrome.


----------



## Despairbear (Sep 24, 2002)

Where do you find theise people?


Despair Bear


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 24, 2002)

.............you crazy *** people...............:shrug:


----------



## hubris (Sep 24, 2002)

dbear - just do a google search. Type in "martial arts pitiful losers"


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm sorry I looked!  :uhoh: :mst: :erg: 

Robyn :erg:


----------



## fist of fury (Sep 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *
> 
> Fist of Fury, I am starting to worry that you have waaaaaaaaaaay too much free time on your hands. *




Yes I do but that wasn't me that made that observation I know very little about eyeliner. Unlike my friend kirk who has quite a massive amount of knowlege of eyeliner and many other feminine accessories.


----------



## Kirk (Sep 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



A man's gotta earn a livin' somehow!


----------



## hubris (Sep 24, 2002)

I admire Kirk's knowledge of eyeliner, etc. So often things of this nature are totally ignored in the martial arts. I think our "prince" needs a make-over PRONTO! He needs a facial, and he needs to get his colors done, and holy heck! I don't know WHAT to say about the hair situation. I beg you all, in the interests of the international martial arts community, to gather up you blow driers and your facial astringent and seek this man out. Now I better go practice my tai chi, or I'll get my *** chewed off in class tonight. At least I have the assurance of know that "Mocha Mauve" was the right color for my toenails.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 24, 2002)

LOL!  hehe. don't tempt me... I have photoshop...


----------



## Rob_Broad (Sep 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *LOL!  hehe. don't tempt me... I have photoshop... *



I dare you!  No, I double dog dare you!:rofl:


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 24, 2002)

hehe.  I'll see what I can do in my non-existant spare time!


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 24, 2002)

hehe here ya go


----------



## Kirk (Sep 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *hehe here ya go *




ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hubris (Sep 25, 2002)

That's just lovely, nightengale! You are a multi-talented person. Aren't you and archeologist as well as a martial artist? The gods have hit you with the talent stick, big time. I love the "natural look" contrasted with the bright slash of fire engine red lipstick. Was this an effort on your part to speak to the yin/yang of personal appearance? Also, the pose with the thumb in the mouth is sheet brilliance. Here we see the martial artist demonstrating a desire for innocence and simplicity - a willingness to show vunerablity. Quite refreshing after looking at all these photos of guys smashing boards, waving swords, and endangering the furniture. One last question - the openness of the face and baby-like appearance - is this a reference to the all-important "pre-natal breathing" that we hear about so often in tai chi class? At any rate, the Mrs. Hubris Nimby MA make over fashion award goes to you nightengale. Well done!


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 25, 2002)

hehe...  thanks...

ps... I'm an amateur paleontologist, not archaeologist...although archaeology actually interests me more. Its a lot more difficult to get someone to let you work on an archaeological dig, but getting someone to let you dig up a dinosaur is easy if you know who to ask. lol.


----------



## Kenpo_student (Sep 25, 2002)

haha that website was great.


----------

